# Reputable Breeder or BYB?



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it would be interesting to post websites of breeders on here and have the "experts" of GSD.com chime in to us newbies about whether or not they would get a puppy from certain breeders! So anyone else feel free to post a website you were looking at!


----------------------
German Shepherd Puppies - Heidelberg Shepherds

Is it normal for a kennel to have four litters at one time? On the puppy for sale page, this site has four litters that are all leaving at different times but still, isn't that alot?

Also, they use the same male for every female...and they say he has 5 champions in his pedigree. But i see no titles..only AKC numbers?


Reputable or BYB?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Instead of going down that path which may ultimately become another breeder bashing, why don't we just direct folks considering a puppy to review that wonderful sticky on the choosing a breeder section of the forum on HOW to find a reputable breeder.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It really depends on what you define as a reputable breeder. What I consider a reputable breeder, you may not. Some people need to see titles, some don't. It really depends.

As for this kennel, I'm not seeing much to prove that they're breeding with any specific purpose. I'm also not seeing any OFA information, but they may just be leaving that info out. 

I personally wouldn't buy from them based off what I'm seeing, but I wouldn't immediately call them back yard breeders... plus, that would be against the board rules to publicly bash breeders. That needs to be done through PM.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

I will reserve judgement as I know this breeder personally!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Instead of going down that path which may ultimately become another breeder bashing, why don't we just direct folks considering a puppy to review that wonderful sticky on the choosing a breeder section of the forum on HOW to find a reputable breeder.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


I agree. This could turn into a breeder bashing very quickly. Not to mention the fact that some people may have purchased a pup from someone that is deemed un-reputable by people here and feel insulted. And also these breeders could be members.
I think this is a bad idea. JMO.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

jocoyn said:


> Instead of going down that path which may ultimately become another breeder bashing, why don't we just direct folks considering a puppy to review that wonderful sticky on the choosing a breeder section of the forum on HOW to find a reputable breeder.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


Well said, that was exactly what I was going to post. This thread could quickly cross the line breaking forum rules.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I agree. This could turn into a breeder bashing very quickly. *Not to mention the fact that some people may have purchased a pup from someone that is deemed un-reputable by people here and feel insulted.* And also these breeders could be members.
> I think this is a bad idea. JMO.


Very Very good point!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Plus, to some, the very term BYB implies a "bad' breeder - not always the case. Depends on your definition of a "BYB" I think.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wilbanks17 said:


> Very Very good point!!


Thanks, it happens every once in awhile.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah....not a good idea.
Every breeder has a different set of criteria, guarantees, breeding practises etc...
What I find acceptable......others may not.....and vice verse.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The other thing is, after watching these threads, rarely do the true EXPERTS make a specific comment as it would be in bad form.

It may be that threads directly NOT related to a specific breeder such as what titles and why, what tests and why, how many breeding dogs can you manage etc., may be participated in by these breeders and give more useful answers.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

You know them personally? Please let me know about them then  I am looking into getting my next puppy in 3-4 years and starting my research WAY early!

This isn't for breeder bashing---I meant it for people like me, that have read all it means to be a reputable breeder but have difficulty figuring out from their websites if they qualify in that category.

I don't want my next puppy to be like Rocky --5 months of extreme socializing 3 times a day and he still barely lets strangers pet his head. (A lot better than not letting them within 20 feet like he used to!)

I will socialize just as much, but I don't want a fearful puppy that doesn't have a good temperament.

Sorry for the misunderstanding of purpose behind this post!

((by backyard breeder, I don't mean a bad breeder/bad person- I mean someone who is breeding to make a profit rather than better the breed)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I think it would be interesting to post websites of breeders on here and have the "experts" of GSD.com chime in to us newbies about whether or not they would get a puppy from certain breeders! So anyone else feel free to post a website you were looking at!
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


You wouldn't believe how many litters German breeders have down sometimes and guess what... nobody would dare to call them "not" reputable because of their history. 

Many big reputable kennel have three, four or sometimes even five litters down and more than just one kennel name. That is the reality...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> but have difficulty figuring out *from their websites* if they qualify in that category.


Found your problem.


----------



## duffy (Jun 13, 2011)

***Removed by Admin***


----------

